# Homefront.anyone else getting it ?



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

black ops on the ps3 was traded in a while ago ,and now i will be trading in my 360 version for this i think.in the ever continuing quest to find the ultimate cod replacement (treyarch have dropped the ball massively with blops) and battlefield 3 being so far away (never played a battlefield but i think i will be getting 3) i think homefront very well might be a great stop gap.


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

Actually looks quite good, when is this out?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

18th of this month.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Already pre-ordered, should be playing this on the 16th. Looks like its got a decent story, not even slightly interested in online games.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

robj20 said:


> Already pre-ordered, should be playing this on the 16th. Looks like its got a decent story, not even slightly interested in online games.


no more pre orders for me,not after test drive 2 and black ops lol.not interested in online play ? how come ? i havent even been into single player on killzone yet,i only played it online.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

It bores me. I play for the story. Only online game i have ever enjoyed was Unreal Tournament.


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

Liking this preordered too, hope it lives up to the hype.. I like the offline content and the 32 player online death match options..


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Don't really spend that much time on the old PS3 since dipping my toe back into the gaming water last October after a long Hiatus from PS1/2 in my teens...

Altough initially impressed with MW2, MoH and Black Ops (bought it for GT5), I have found them a bit samey already... so not sure if I'd get this. Though a fresh take on the genre might be most welcome 

Like Rob, don't really do much online stuff - though used to with Quake III and Wolfenstein back in the day - so to me an interesting story is more important. Think I preferred the look and feel of MoH to be honest, just a shame the story was a bit limited.

I liked the old WW2 games MoH and CoD used to do, where the weapons were more limited and the scenarios more impactful (almost seemed cinematic at the time) - a flogged and long dead horse you reckon?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i think the problem with the old WWII (and earlier) genre`s was they had been done to death,every COD before modern warfare was old school combat (and it worked wonderfully) MoH was the same and a handfull of other FPS where all WWII.then at the other end of the spectrum you had halo`s etc.

modern warfare made a quantum leap in fps imho,great single player story and it really got me into online play (nothing before that had done it) and the cods before it just seemd a bit crappy imho.then we had WAW and that was a bit of a step back (imo) then mw2 and i thought that was awesome.so annoying at times but so incredibly addictive.maybe im over critical,but blops is a disaster for the franchise and i think battlefield will steal the lead on the next cod game.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

silverback said:


> i think the problem with the old WWII (and earlier) genre`s was they had been done to death,every COD before modern warfare was old school combat (and it worked wonderfully) MoH was the same and a handfull of other FPS where all WWII.then at the other end of the spectrum you had halo`s etc.
> 
> modern warfare made a quantum leap in fps imho,great single player story and it really got me into online play (nothing before that had done it) and the cods before it just seemd a bit crappy imho.then we had WAW and that was a bit of a step back (imo) then mw2 and i thought that was awesome.so annoying at times but so incredibly addictive.maybe im over critical,but blops is a disaster for the franchise and i think battlefield will steal the lead on the next cod game.


Yeah, it's a fair point... I think from a Selfish perspective, I used to play them so far back when the graphics weren't all that, then had a long hiatus and it's all modern stuff now... so I'd probably like to see something along the lines of the older games with modern capabilities. Something a bit more considered and less churned out... with a proper story, rather than what games engine it's built on being important. Something groundbreaking and a game changer is definitely needed!


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm considering getting this, starting to find Black Ops frustrating. Spawn spots are ridiculous and when I get out-gunned by a pistol while I use a FAMAS or AK74-U, it's a joke...Feel like smashing the controller off the TV!

Homefront will (hopefully) not suffer with similar problems.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Now pre-ordered. £36.85


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

£34.85 here and you can get quidco.

http://www.shopto.net/PS3/VIDEO GAMES/PS3HO01-Homefront.html

Plus i get my extra £1 off for silver membership. So £33.85 for me.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

robj20 said:


> £34.85 here and you can get quidco.
> 
> http://www.shopto.net/PS3/VIDEO GAMES/PS3HO01-Homefront.html
> 
> Plus i get my extra £1 off for silver membership. So £33.85 for me.


preordered mine from there few days ago.

I used quidco too, but some dude on another forum reckons that ShopTo won't give cashback for pre orders. Not sure how true this is, but not really bothered as it's only like £1.40 or summat


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Jai said:


> I'm considering getting this, starting to find Black Ops frustrating. Spawn spots are ridiculous and when I get out-gunned by a pistol while I use a FAMAS or AK74-U, it's a joke...Feel like smashing the controller off the TV!
> 
> Homefront will (hopefully) not suffer with similar problems.


:lol: to be fair,i think thats the experience of EVERYONE who is playing,or has played black ops :lol:gonna trade in my 360 black ops in for homefront and see how much i get before the **** falls out of the trade in price.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

£30 here

http://www.gameseek.co.uk/pd/Xbox-360rx3ss3v38mu/

after googling whether they were any good or not, its a debatable one.you pays your money,you takes your chances i guess.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

+£1.99 delivery and no quidco so still more expensive.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have cancelled my pre-order no way im paying over £25 for a game that lasts under 5 hours.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

robj20 said:


> I have cancelled my pre-order no way im paying over £25 for a game that lasts under 5 hours.


loads of games are like that now.i dont think the cods where much better.its all about the online for me anyway,so im not even going to touch the single player mode on games anymore (more than likely) but i know what you mean,single player does seem to be becoming secondary on these later releases.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah very little goes into stories now, maybe except bioshock, as its all about online. and just to be awkward, I love black ops. :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Deano said:


> and just to be awkward, I love black ops. :lol:


 its the biggest kick in the face of ANY cod game i have played.crap on the ps3,and they still havent fixed things since release on the 360.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

it deffo has its flaws, big ones, but i just think its more fun then mw1 and 2 as they took themselves too seriously. the decoy grenades are genius.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Deano said:


> it deffo has its flaws, big ones,


 spawns are ****e,the nemesis scorecard doesnt work,DID I MENTION the spawns are ****e and its a campers dream with ghost pro and motion sensors,oh and dont forget camera spikes lol.



Deano said:


> but i just think its more fun then mw1 and 2 as they took themselves too seriously. the decoy grenades are genius.












STONE HIM! STONE THE HERETIC


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

lol. i think its just because i played mw2 24/7 and black ops is a bit of a change. not seen the ghost pro yet, only got hardened pro and warlord pro.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just got email confirmation from ShopTo that my Homefront has been shipped. Looking forward to playing it! Gonna need it after the week in work I'm having so far.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

robj20 said:


> I have cancelled my pre-order no way im paying over £25 for a game that lasts under 5 hours.


Black Ops wasn't much longer...

TBH, I play online and then eventually give the campaign a go. It's the online gameplay I'm more interested in.

Zavvi have confirmed dispatch this morning!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I didnt get black ops either, sixk of games only being catered for boring online, if you want online games should be like battlefield or mag.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Jai said:


> Black Ops wasn't much longer...
> 
> TBH, I play online and then eventually give the campaign a go. It's the online gameplay I'm more interested in.
> 
> Zavvi have confirmed dispatch this morning!


Lol.....I'm the opposite............

I play campaign mode, complete it, try online few times, get annihilated, then just get rid of the game


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

damn....wish I'd waited a bit before orderign mine now.

Bee.com doing Homefront PS3 version for £29.99 pre order

http://www.bee.com/games/playstation-3/shooter/homefront-ps3/

Xbox version currently 'out of stock'


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Arrived today!!!


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

First impressions - It's good. Played a few rounds of team deathmatch. I can see similarities with Battlefield 2 and COD. Graphics aren't as good as COD but I've not been playing on a HD TV, they may be better on one. Killstreaks are earned by gaining xp from kills, rather than just number of kills.

I'm not sure if it'll convert me away from Black Ops entirely, but it's a nice change. So far doesn't seem to have spawn spot problems.

I'm finding it hard if I'm running along and get shot at, spotting who's shooting at me. If I'm shot at, I have to resort to just finding cover.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

from what i have read on a few forums (dont trust magazine reviews) the single player mode is pretty average,but multiplayer is suppose to be impresive.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

silverback said:


> from what i have read on a few forums (dont trust magazine reviews) the single player mode is pretty average,but multiplayer is suppose to be impresive.


I've not played single player yet so can't comment on that, but multiplayer is good. No problem with spawn spots either.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Gave mine a lil blast yesterday on the single player campaign. 
I enjoyed the action and the AI seems pretty good too. 

Only thing I don't like at the moment is there doesn't seem to be a way to use objects as cover. I mean you you can crouch down behind walls and stand up to shoot, but you cant actually use walls as cover if that makes sense. Bit like in Killzone where you can peek out to shoot then automatically go behind cover again when you let go

I know I'm probably not making sense....


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Dizzle77 said:


> Gave mine a lil blast yesterday on the single player campaign.
> I enjoyed the action and the AI seems pretty good too.
> 
> Only thing I don't like at the moment is there doesn't seem to be a way to use objects as cover. I mean you you can crouch down behind walls and stand up to shoot, but you cant actually use walls as cover if that makes sense. Bit like in Killzone where you can peek out to shoot then automatically go behind cover again when you let go
> ...


killzones cover system is really good imo.something like time crisis where you can take cover,then pop out a few shots and then popdown again.


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

Very disappointed with this. Not played campaign yet but online isn't good. The graphics seem a big step backwards for the ps3. My very first game it froze and I had to restart the ps3. Gameplay feels slow and for all there are 24 people playing at once it seems there is no-one to shoot at, maybe they are all camping while learning the maps.

I'll persevere hopefully it will get better.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Right....My game is  It seems a common problem on 360. The game freezes after showing the Kaos Studios logo and won't go any further...Can't play the game at all! Was really enjoying it, but now I'm just  off!


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

Does seem very slow generally or is that just me..


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

mainsy said:


> Gameplay feels slow and for all there are 24 people playing at once it seems there is no-one to shoot at, maybe they are all camping while learning the maps.


Heard of MAG on the PS3? 256 people in one map with good frame rates, oh yes 

Was waiting for comments regarding this game, seems more negative than positive, may hold out for a while me thinks.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

well i have to say,after putting off buying it on release day (far to many story's about freezes and server issues) i picked it up this morning after work and have had about an hour online only (not a fan of single player gaming anymore tbh) its a refreshing change from blops.graphically it isnt anything special at all,very average,but what few games i have had i have really enjoyed the weapons and the level of customisation.having briefly and i mean about 10 minutes of bfbc2 this really does feel very similar.but so far im really liking it,perks are pretty smart too.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Jai said:


> I've not played single player yet so can't comment on that, but multiplayer is good. No problem with spawn spots either.


Spawn issues are a problem with any COD game as they squeeze 16 players into a 2 inch x 2 inch map and its virtually impossible to spawn and not end up in front of an enemy

Battlefield on the other hand has no such issues with its huge maps!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

feeling kinda let down by Homefront. 
After just over 5hrs play, the game was over. Just when it was starting to get really intense too. 

In general, I enjoyed the game. Some of the missions were quite varied. Different vehicles, tactics etc. I thought the sound of the weapons were great too. 

The graphics were a bit of a let down, but not too bad. I just cant believe how short the campaign is though. I mean I know I was making progress, but didn't expect it to end all of a sudden.

Oh well. Looks like this is going to get sold - not interested in online. This can make way for Crysis 2


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Battlefield on the other hand has no such issues with its huge maps!


Ain't that the true, the online maps on battlefield are massive and only once i have found someone spawn killing.. (He was sitting at our spawn in a bradley tank which was a little cheeky i thought)

Cant wait for battlefield 3 to come out :thumb::thumb:


----------



## godiego (Mar 15, 2011)

I ordered it last night, I love first person shooters. not such a fan of the futuristic stuff but I think this one doesn't have like weird sci-fi weapons n stuff which is what annoys me about futuristic shooters (not a fan of halo)
Anyway I found it for 30quid here which is pretty cheap to say its only just released.
lolz North Korea you so silly


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

godiego said:


> I ordered it last night, I love first person shooters. not such a fan of the futuristic stuff but I think this one doesn't have like weird sci-fi weapons n stuff which is what annoys me about futuristic shooters (not a fan of halo)
> Anyway I found it for 30quid here which is pretty cheap to say its only just released.
> lolz North Korea you so silly


Bl**dy hell,i ordered this yesterday from the site above and it arrived today :thumb::thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

with this game being an online nightmare at times,cod on the ps3 being incredibly half arsed and test drive 2 being by far the worst case of **** poor quality control i have ever come across in my entire gaming years,i think its about time these games companys are held responsible for releasing half finished titles then patching them up at a later date.i have been hammered with the "beacon" issue on the 360 the last few days and all i want to do is play a few online games.i may even trade this in for crysis 2,problem being the trade in value is less due to the bloody activation code thq have seen fit to squeeze a few more quid out of us.


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

This is getting traded for crysis 2 tomorrow, big let down this game


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Battlefield on the other hand has no such issues with its huge maps!


Not just that but you can choose a squad member to spawn on :thumb: For me its the best fps online mulitplayer.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

mainsy said:


> big let down this game


TBH i really enjoyed playing through the campaign on homefront (i havent tried multiplayer yet) my only gripe was that it was over so quickly,i finished it in about 4 or 5 hours 

They have left it wide open though for a follow up :thumb:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

I haven't read through the whole thread yet so this may be answered already.

Are people having problems with Multiplayer over live?

I've played fine on my own, but was in a party of 3/4 people last night and we couldn't get into a match??

Other than that I really like it, the Multiplayer aspect is good when it works and the campaign looks great.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Spuj said:


> I haven't read through the whole thread yet so this may be answered already.
> 
> Are people having problems with Multiplayer over live?
> 
> ...


There are loads of bugs in the game, one being unable to get a party into a game.

Another problem with the game is one which I am experiencing, just after the Kaos Studios logo, it freezes my xbox. I've not been able to play since the day it was released!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Jai said:


> There are loads of bugs in the game, one being unable to get a party into a game.
> 
> Another problem with the game is one which I am experiencing, just after the Kaos Studios logo, it freezes my xbox. I've not been able to play since the day it was released!


Not had the freeze at menu issue. Played it for a few hours on monday an it was fine for me. Can't believe you have played it since launch online. Shocking. Test drive 2 had the same issue. Ie freezing at home page.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Jai said:


> There are loads of bugs in the game, one being unable to get a party into a game.


Well I Hope they can fix it soon, as me and my mates tried the other night and we just went straight back to CoD.


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm loving the 2010 Medal of Honor as a replacement for COD I never got black ops because of all the horror stories COD series has really lost its way since the original PC WW2 game homefront looks really good IMO I might have to trade a few things in to get it


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Well the patch to fix the loading up screen freeze has been released and has worked...I can finally play the game! The patch to fix parties getting in games should be out soon. From what I've heard, the next patch is with Microsoft waiting to be certified.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Jai said:


> Well the patch to fix the loading up screen freeze has been released and has worked...I can finally play the game! The patch to fix parties getting in games should be out soon. From what I've heard, the next patch is with Microsoft waiting to be certified.


My friend tried Homefront with a couple of other friends last night and they got into every match without a problem so looks like it is sorted?

Xbox night this eve so will see how the 7 of us get on!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

sorry to bump this up 
Brought the game last week and story line play is about four hours worth and the end is a bit disappointing but leaves it open for the next one 

Online playing is so much better MW2 or BLOPs it is a lot less predictable as the maps are massive and you can jump into the vechiles etc etc not that hasn't been done before it's just so much better


----------

